# brocks 1st show



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

ok so Brock had his 1st shows today and won his call both times , and one best of variety .. then lost the second best of variety to his sister bebe. 
he is just 8 months old and halfway to champion


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

brock is the one on the left , bebe on the right .
sorry i totally wrecked pictures this time


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh yes CONGRATS< a win is a win, and Bebe is gorgeous sas well


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

brock had 3 siblings there today and they all did great


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

That is really awesome, again CONGRATS to Brock and his siblings, got any more pics  j/k, I know how hectic dog shows can be  ((hugs))


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

congrats! they are good looking pups!


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

great looking dogs !!!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> That is really awesome, again CONGRATS to Brock and his siblings, got any more pics  j/k, I know how hectic dog shows can be  ((hugs))


they turned out bad .. ill see what else i have


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

here is one of brock in show 1 i think and one of his brother and other sister in champion class


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

ok so second pic , bhurley and jen lupo are the 1st ones from the left .. they won this ,in 3rd from the left is Jayna Champion and Indie
this was the champions class
they are both brocks littermates ( jayna champion and indie are members of this site , indie got a bad ear crop . they got it fixed and she looks great now ... love that dog)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very good job!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Excellent work. Congrats!


----------



## Odens Mac (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool! I'm thinking about showing my pup, do you have any suggestions for me? Which event was this?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Congrats!!! Way to go!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Good job he looks great too.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Odens Mac said:


> Very cool! I'm thinking about showing my pup, do you have any suggestions for me? Which event was this?


this was a ukc show in michigan .. whitmore lake or something like that . near ann arbor


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Odens Mac said:


> Very cool! I'm thinking about showing my pup, do you have any suggestions for me? Which event was this?


oh sorry i missed part of this . start working with them now , take handling classes. for people like me starting total noob , find a breeder that is heavy into and wants thier bitch / stud to have alot of champions produced .. they will likly help you a ton . The johnsons wer involved in everything and i was required to produce pictures often . The contract is signed with them makes sure i have the dogs / breeds best interest in mind .


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thats awesome news!!!
congrats, thats good to hear!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Brock did GREAT!!! Congrats on your new Champion!  Can't wait for our group picture!  It was very nice meeting you and your wife at the show.. Hope we'll meet again soon!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Indie said:


> Brock did GREAT!!! Congrats on your new Champion!  Can't wait for our group picture!  It was very nice meeting you and your wife at the show.. Hope we'll meet again soon!


YAY ITS THE MOM OF MY SECOND FAVORITE GIRL DOG!
give indie a big ol hug from us !


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Haha.. will do! Same goes for brock. how's his nail?


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

hes still limpin a lil but its slowly gettin better . howd the flyball go ?


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

wow, beautiful dogs


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

congrats on ur wins


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

You already know, but Flyball went GREAT! Can't wait to get going with it! Plus, it made a great setting for practicing Rally-o.


----------

